
Ask HN: Searching for blogger/tech personality - BurnNotice
Hi HN,<p>I am searching for a blogger&#x2F;tech personality that was mentioned on HN previously.<p>The article I remember reading was regarding her running everything on her laptop inside of Containers.<p>I believe she may have worked on Kubernetes or maybe Docker? and had published her config files on Github.<p>Anyway, I hope you can help.
Thanks
======
jgrahamc
You are almost certainly talking about Jessie Frazelle:
[https://blog.jessfraz.com/](https://blog.jessfraz.com/)

~~~
BurnNotice
Thank you so much! That would have driven me demented.

